# Edge trimming plane



## OttawaP

Thanks for the review. LV would have gladly exchanged and shipped any defective (not 90) plane in a case such as this. No need to deal with such things when such excellent customer service is waiting to assist.


----------



## AaronK

yeah - that plane needs to be dead on 90º. I would have asked for a replacement immediately.


----------



## racerglen

Got both version, rt n' left..
and they're true at 90 degrees.


----------



## rwyoung

1) Contact Lee Valley for an exchange. Even though you have already gone to the trouble of correcting the angle, they should still be made aware of the original problem.

2) A2 blades often need a slightly higher angle than 25. Try a small secondary bevel at 27 to 30 degrees next time you sharpen and see if that lasts a bit longer. This of course increases your cutting angle from 37 to the 39 to 42 range but it will be fine. With a *sharp* blade, bevel up or down, engrain poses no serious problem.

I notice your location is HI. Exchnages may be a bit more problematic for you there check into it none the less.


----------



## woodworm

I second all above to get a replacement - I'm positive LV would not hesitate to replace it.


----------



## 280305

I agree with everyone above. The wonderful LV customer support is one of the reasons that I am a regular customer.

By the way, I noticed that LV is offering free shipping until Jan 3.


----------



## gko

I have to say they do have excellent service and this is a little humorous story. When I went to LV in Vancouver, BC I took one of their sales lady around and typical LV she made a list of what I wanted. One of the items was this edge trimmer and I asked if she could open the display case so I could look at it. She went and got the key, I looked at it and told her I wanted it. After the list was complete she went back and got the items. When I got back to Hawaii I unpacked and my wife put the suit cases away in this long closet behind and under everything else. Happily began to put all the stuff I bought together. That night just as I was falling asleep I thought "Hey, I didn't see the edge trimmer". Kind of bothered me while trying to sleep. Got up the next morning and searched everything I unpacked and couldn't find it. "On no I lost it!" I told my wife as I was leaving the house for an appointment. When I got home she had taken everything out of the closet, looked through the suit cases and no edge trimmer. She had put everything back in the closet and didn't look too happy. I said I must have left it at the hotel remembering I took some of my tool purchases out to look at them. So I called the hotel and explained what it looked looked like and it must really be there. They called back and said they looked every where including lost and found and nothing. Sad thinking I lost it I went back and began taking out the tools I bought from the LV plastic bags when out fell the receipt. Looked at the receipt and no edge trimmer. What??? Kept going up and down the list and no edge trimmer.

So I called LV in Vancouver and explained that I knew the item was on the list but I never got it. The person asked for the receipt number and the salesperson number. She brought it up on the computer and no edge trimmer. So she called the sales lady in and she remembered that I wanted it because she had to get the key to open the display case. I could hear her telling the person I was talking to that it was her fault and she remembered I was from Hawaii. So she said she was going to send it to me immediately with no shipping charge and I got it a few days later. Their service is really good.

Haven't told the wife what happened. Maybe in a month when the pain of packing and unpacking the closet three times goes away. Hope you enjoyed my rather long stupidity story.

Now after all that I felt a tinge of guilt, and being the type that likes to solve puzzles I went ahead and fixed it. After I planed the two boards and it didn't match I took out my really good square and there it was, a pretty large slant leading outward. I like to think through these problems as it helps later when other problems arise. Also I just retired and it stems off the deteriorating brain.

Have also bought their shoulder plane which is excellent. I have a cheap Chinese shoulder plane and it runs rings around it. I have a number of Japanese planes which are amazing but somehow I've not been able to get this Chinese plane to perform. I think its because it has a large mouth opening and the blade is difficult to adjust. I might do a review of the LV plane but I need a rest from all this writing and need to finish several projects I've been working on.


----------



## gko

Young, I am buying another blade so I can try a higher angle. Because I've been planing maple and plywood it may be the reason for the chipping. I'll keep this blade for end grain and softer woods and try a higher angle for hard and difficult grain. I did a review on their low angle bevel up block plane and the 50 degree blade does wonders in hard wood and difficult grain. In fact last night I was planing a piece of maple trimming and instead of flipping the piece end for end I just turned it over. Went at it with the 50 deg. and realized after a few strokes what I had done. Must have been tired but no large tear out! Couldn't see even small tear outs but I could feel a few fibers that had lifted and was able to fix it with just a stroke in the correct direction. I am now a believer in this technology if the tool is well made and you maintain them.

Chuck, thanks for the tip. I'm putting my order in soon.


----------



## PurpLev

Nice review, I'll second Barry - for general work and glueups I would suggest a jointer plane to keep the straightness of the boards. these block planes are great for finishing though (I use a scraper)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anyone have any idea how these compare to the original Stanley 95s?


----------



## racerglen

Oh, and I got the mini version for Christmas as well..
Works beautifly and it's definately 90 degrees..


----------



## Ollie

Hi just a quick point, in the veritas catalogue it says to use these planes on the pull stroke japanese style, not sure if this makes any difference but may help.


----------



## japanesewoodworker

Did your wife 'understand' your reason for mess in' up the closet ?

Mahalo,


----------



## gargey

For an edge plane, not being 90 degrees is about as critical a failure as they come.


----------

